
Tablesaw – A group of plugins for responsive tables - jlembeck
https://github.com/filamentgroup/tablesaw
======
charlieirish
Great to see some innovation with data tables and UI. You might also like
Backgrid which has the following features out of the box:

\- Sorting

\- Filtering (server/client/fuzzy)

\- Searching (client/server)

\- Persistence (using backbone REST routes)

\- Inline Editing (multiple types including dates, urls, dropdowns)

\- Pagination

[https://github.com/wyuenho/backgrid](https://github.com/wyuenho/backgrid)

[http://backgridjs.com/](http://backgridjs.com/)

------
javajosh
If you just want _responsive_ tables, you can pop this into your CSS:

    
    
        img,canvas,iframe,video,svg{max-width:100%}.overflow-container{overflow-y:scroll;-webkit-overflow-scrolling:touch}
    

This seems to be doing a lot more, of course, including sorting, column
selection and more.

------
nick32m
Just wondering if OP is a dota friend. Tablesaw just reminds me of Timbersaw(a
hero in dota) lol

